# Clé usb linux debian



## CRivaud (29 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour
J'ai installé linux debian en mode persistant sur une clé usb.
Sur notre macbookair, le démarrage se fait automatiquement sur la clé usb sans que j'ai besoin de maintenir la touche alt enfoncée.
Sur notre Imac, le démarrage ne se fait que sur osx, que je maintienne ou pas la touche alt enfoncée. La clé usb n'est pas reconnue !
Que faire ? svp merci d'avance


----------

